# Taking Peppermint Oil and Imodium together?



## RedJr (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey all, I've been reading this forum for a while, but I've only just made an account. Anyway, I was diagnosed with IBS-D about a year ago, during my last year of high school (which was incredibly stressful due to the IBS more than the actual schooling) and somehow I managed to get through the year taking Imodium, the occasional Buscopan, and daily aloe vera and probiotics, and subtly eating food through my classes to avoid those dreadful stomach noises.

Now, just today actually, I have started uni, and after much research, I decided to give peppermint oil (Mintec brand) a go (probably not the best idea to try it on my first day, but meh). So this morning at around 6.30, I took one Imodium (trust me, one works perfectly fine for me) and one Mintec (enteric coated). All good until around 7, when I suddenly had the worst burning pain in my abdomen. Not really crampy, just burning. I also felt like I could possibly need the toilet, urgently. I was stuck on the train and couldn't really do anything about it, so I just prepared to wait it out. The pain and urgency stopped fairly suddenly about 10-15 minutes later.

The best thing is that all morning, up until lunchtime (which is now) I felt great, no rumbly tummy, no noises, and no urgency. I am starting to get some gas and rumbles now, but I'm still very impressed.

This is a really long post, but basically, I would like to know if anyone else has experienced abdominal burning pain from combining peppermint oil and imodium? Any thoughts?


----------



## FoodandFitness (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey RedJr,

Some people have adverse reactions to the peppermint oil this could be the case. However, before you rule out the use of peppermint oil, I would recommend trying it again a couple times to see if you have a better experience. It could have very well reacted with immodium and dissolved the coating around the peppermint oil before it reached your intestines. It's hard to say. Maybe give it a try on a day where you can have easy access to the restroom so you can have peace of mind. Peppermint oil works for a lot of people with IBS, so based on what you said, this could be a really good thing for you! Best of luck!


----------

